# Lake Chemung Report



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'll grab mine too.


----------



## ranger522 (Jan 3, 2003)

If anyone is looking for bait in the Belleville area try out South Street Tackle. They have crappie/perch shiners, walleye shiners, and pike chubs. Along with waxworms, mousees, spikes and wigglers. The waxworms are offered in bulk also. Open everyday.
\
522


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Ok, I'm definitly going but the kids have to bowl and aren't home now so I don't know if they are interested. But I'll be out there. If they aren't going I hope to arrive around noon or 1pm until dark.


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Sweet just call on the radio when you get there.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

I should be out there sometime as well. Fish trap and a gas auger. I will have my radio, too.


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

Hey, will be going around there this weekend. What do you think is a hotter lake right now for crappies, and gamefish, perferrably walleye, pike, and bass, Chumung lake, or wolverine lake, I've heard great reports for both of theose lakes. I looked at the depth chart, wolverine lake looks to be more of an ice fisin' lake.


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I spoke too quick. Looks like I am going to work midnights (not by choice) tonight. I'm only on lunch now.

Unless by some miracle I don't have to work mids, I won't be there tomorrow. Maybe Sunday.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Can't Touch This,
As far as game fish, Bass is outta season, closed on the 31st.
Talked to a guy on Wolverine tonite, was not doing much of anything.

If you guys can stand some company, I'll be out to Chemung on Saturday around 12 or so, I will have the FRS on channel 3 May or may not have the shanty, but I will be there regardless.

Hope to see some of ya there.

Lee


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey the more the merrier I say. As which the lakes out there I have only fished kent and Chemung and Chemung is better in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

Ya'll have fun out there, wish I could go, but already made plans with some big gills and crappies in Fairhaven...... Just like Gone Fishing always says, "Dont leave fish to find fish!"

Good luck all, and please post results, hopefully with pics.....

P.S. Thanks for the invite Mike.


----------



## burbotman (Feb 20, 2001)

I was wondering how to get on lake Chemung.Im considering going icefishing next week.Im coming from US 23 north. any good areas for pike?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Boss let me off early so I'm heading to bed in a minute (now it's 445 am) so I may be out there yet. Save me a spot.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

burbotman , Take 23 to 96, West on 96 to Grand river exit, West on Grand river. when you get to a stop light with a boat dealer on the corner, (Hughes Rd ) turn Right. Follow that about 1/2 mile launch is on the left.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

I'm going to be heading out there this afternoon. Sorry to ask this of you guys, but can you guys possibly pick up a few extra minnows, as I don't know the area at all and last time i was in brighton it was so much of a mess, i don't want to be wandering around forever due to traffic. I will of course compensate ya. There is also Woodland lake in the area, and i've heard thats pretty good crappie fishing also, if Chemung disappoints.

I'll be driving a green (dirty with mud) Dakota, wearing a black and blue jacket, and jeans (what can I say, i'm a die hard). Don't have a radio, so I'll stop by and say hi to people out there til i find someone from the site.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

MSUICEMAN,

I'll pick up a few xtra for ya. If I use my Shanty its a black Shappell. otherwise I will be sitting on a blue chair/box that holds all my gear. wearing camo head to toe. like the below pic.


Lee


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I should have a few for you too. I'm leaving in about 20 mins.


----------



## walleyedreaming (Jan 4, 2003)

Hitchemung today from 8-4 limited on bluegill some really good ones. I just got done eating a bunch of them to stuffed to move. Morning bite was best for me 8am -11am 30 fow 6ft off the bottom . Going back out in the morning.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Looks like some folks used to know how to catch them there.
Probably spent more time on the lake fishing than on the puter!
:lol:


----------



## blutoe (Dec 6, 2008)

good one mattt looks like you are putten in some time on puter to looken at these old postes whats up . did i hear something about a tournement. lol....john


----------

